# Glock 19 Night Sights



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Has anyone put a set of these on a Glock, particularly a G19?

HD? NIGHT SIGHTS | Brownells

How was POI to POA and how much filing did the rear sight take? I am terrible with a file. These look like the night sights that most closely match the sight picture I use on my G34 competition gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have Trijicon night sights on five of my Glocks, four of which I used the GL01 model. I am not a fan of their HD sights as I prefer the standard patridge sight configuation. As for the GL01's, I think they are among the best for Glocks. Snag free, low profile, and the lamps are not so large that they take your attention away from the target and your sight picture. Add to that the fact that they let just the right amount of light to pass by the front blade so you can center it in the rear notch.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> Has anyone put a set of these on a Glock, particularly a G19?
> 
> HD? NIGHT SIGHTS | Brownells
> 
> How was POI to POA and how much filing did the rear sight take? I am terrible with a file. These look like the night sights that most closely match the sight picture I use on my G34 competition gun.


I've got Meprolight, 'night sights' (Which they ain't!) on all three of my Glock pistols. Know what? I don't really like them. Why? Because in really dark conditions - or (Worse!) in mottled conditions of both light and dark ambient light - the bright green front sight blade is too difficult to use in order to accurately follow a moving target across various shades of ambient light.

You don't want to know, 'How' I learned this. So, let it suffice to say that the event involved a late night visit by an armed methamphetamine dealer, 15 or 20 ten gallon pails of acrid smelling meth lab waste, and our farm dumpster. (I'll tell ya: That night was a real, 'eye opener' for me!) :mrgreen:

You seem to have found, yourself, a much better front sight blade! I like the Trijicon, 'HD' sights you've discovered, and would seriously consider using them the next time my own G-19 needs new sights. Here's what a G-19 with a set of Meprolights on it looks like:

http://imageshack.us/a/img577/904/1mrx.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img191/3626/4ysz.jpg


----------

